
Node based static site generators - Boris Mann - azat_co
http://blog.bmannconsulting.com/node-static-site-generators/
======
whalesalad
You forgot about roots!

<http://roots.cx>

Went from PSD to deployed in about 30 minutes: <http://belluba.com>

